# ما هو الفرق بين إبن الإنسان والروح القدس



## هيفاء الهاشمي (7 سبتمبر 2013)

طب ايه الفرق بين ابن الانسان وروح القدس عشان اللي غلط على الاول يتغفر له والثاني لا؟ كنت فاهمه انهم واحد


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (7 سبتمبر 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> طب ايه الفرق بين ابن الانسان وروح القدس عشان اللي غلط على الاول يتغفر له والثاني لا؟ كنت فاهمه انهم واحد


ابن الانسان  هو الله من جهه الجوهر وابن الله من جهه الاقانيم
الروح القدس هو الله من جهه الجوهر وروح الله من جهه الاقانيم


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (7 سبتمبر 2013)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> ابن الانسان  هو الله من جهه الجوهر وابن الله من جهه الاقانيم
> الروح القدس هو الله من جهه الجوهر وروح الله من جهه الاقانيم



 بس مش في نهايه هم واحد؟ ولا في واحد درجة قدسيته اقل؟


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (7 سبتمبر 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> بس مش في نهايه هم واحد؟ ولا في واحد درجة قدسيته اقل؟



*واحد من حيث الجوهر ليس من حيث الاقانيم *


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (7 سبتمبر 2013)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *واحد من حيث الجوهر ليس من حيث الاقانيم *



وش الفرق بينهم؟


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (7 سبتمبر 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> طب ايه الفرق بين ابن الانسان وروح القدس عشان اللي غلط على الاول يتغفر له والثاني لا؟ كنت فاهمه انهم واحد




التجديف على الله يغفره الله فى حالة التوبة والندم ولا نفرق بين اﻷب واﻷبن والروح القدس ﻷنها صفات ذاتيه لجوهر واحد .
ولكن معنى التجديف على الروح القدس هو نكران وعناد لعمل روح الله داخل اﻷنسان وهو التوبة فاﻷنسان الذى لا يريد التوبة لا تغفر له خطيئته


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (7 سبتمبر 2013)

* ف الآب هو الله من حيث الجوهر، وهو الأصل من حيث الأقنوم.
   و    الابن هو الله من حيث الجوهر، وهو المولود من حيث    الأقنوم. 
   و    الروح القدس هو الله من حيث    الجوهر، وهو المنبثق من حيث الأقنوم. 




  الجوهر  	الإلهي واحد ومع هذا فإن هناك ثلاثة أقانيم    متمايزة ومتساوية

**
     لشرح فكرة الجوهر الواحد لثلاثة أقانيم متمايزة ومتساوية    في الجوهر نأخذ مثالًا 



   مثلث من الذهب الخالص، له ثلاثة زوايا متساوية أ، ب، جـ


   الرأس (أ) هو ذهب من حيث الجوهر. 
   الرأس (ب) هو ذهب من حيث الجوهر.     

   الرأس (جـ) هو ذهب من حيث الجوهر. 



 فالرؤوس الثلاثة لهم جوهر واحد، وكينونة واحدة، وذهب    واحد، هو جوهر المثلث 



ولكن 

(أ) ليس نفسه هو (ب)
 (ب) ليس نفسه هو (جـ)
 (جـ)    ليس نفسه هو (أ) 



   لأن (أ) لو كان هو (ب) لانطبق الضلع (أ جـ) على الضلع (ب    جـ) وبذلك ينعدم الذهب


 لو طبقنا نفس الفكرة بالنسبة للثالوث القدوس:  
 	الآب هو الله من حيث الجوهر. 
   الابن هو الله من حيث الجوهر. 
   الروح القدس هو الله من حيث الجوهر. 



   والثلاثة يتساوون في الجوهر والجوهر نفسه الإلهي هو في    الآب والابن والروح القدس. 



ولكن   	الآب ليس هو نفسه الابن وليس هو نفسه الروح    القدس، وكذلك الابن ليس هو نفسه الروح القدس وليس هو نفسه   	الآب، وكذلك الروح    القدس ليس هو نفسه   	الآب وليس هو نفسه الابن. *


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (7 سبتمبر 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> طب ايه الفرق بين ابن الانسان وروح القدس عشان اللي غلط على الاول يتغفر له والثاني لا؟ كنت فاهمه انهم واحد




انا شرحت لحضرتك معنى التجديف على الروح القدس.
الفرق بين اﻷبن والروح القدس مثل ما اصفك انك كائن عاقل وكائن حى
هذه تسمى صفات ذاتيه فى اﻷنسان أن انعدمت أحدها ينفى عن هذا الكائن انه انسان 
والله لو انتقصنا منه احدى صفاته الذاتية الكينونة والعقل والحياه لا نستطيع ان نقول أنه الله..


----------



## Jesus is the truth (7 سبتمبر 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> وش الفرق بينهم؟



الفرق ما بين الإبن والروح القدس ان الإبن إبن والروح القدس روح قدس  ... اما عن الجوهر فالجوهر واحد ... مثال بسيط مثلث من الخشب .. ثلاث اضلاع أ ، ب ، ج
لفرق بين  أ ، ب  أن أ هو أ و ب هو ب  ولكن الجوهر واحد وهو الخشب


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (7 سبتمبر 2013)

انا مش انا 
انا تهت
موضوع  باسمي امتى 
دي اخرة اللي ما يقراش القوانين  :t33::36_13_3:


 ماهو عشان افهم الفروق اللي كتبتهاو عايزه اعرف يعني ايه جوهر وايه اقنوم؟


----------



## أَمَة (7 سبتمبر 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> انا مش انا





هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> انا تهت
> موضوع  باسمي امتى
> دي اخرة اللي ما يقراش القوانين  :t33::36_13_3:
> 
> ...





ولا يهمك يا هيفاء انا عم ارد عليك
اعطيني دقيقتين.


----------



## أَمَة (7 سبتمبر 2013)

اخوتي الأحباء
الاخت الحبيبة هيفاء تسأل عن الفرق بين *إبن الإنسان *و *الروح القدس *لأنها استغربت وهي تقرأ في هذا الموضوع كيف يُغفر لم يقول كلمة عن إبن الإنسان ولا يُغفر لمن يقول عن الروح القدس.

والبعض منكم دخل في الكلام عن الأقانيم ووحدة الجوهر بدون داعي.
فرجاء خلي ردونا على قدر السؤال. وعدم الجواب أحيانا أفضل من جواب يضيع فيه السائل.

*إبن الإنسان* يا هيفاء هو *لقب **للمسيح* *وحده* واليهود يعرفون هذا جيدا لأنه مذكور في كتبهم، ومع ذلك جدفوا عليه وطالبوا بصلبه و *إبن الإنسان* غفر لهم وهو على الصليب قائلا: "*لأنهم لا يعرفون ماذا يفعلون"**، لأن* *إبن الإنسان *كما قال في موضع آخر "جاء ليخلص وليس ليهلك."

وكثيرون من اليهود عرفوا وأمنوا به بعد قيامته وغفرت لهم خطيتهم، أكرر لأن إبن الإنسان جاء ليخلص وليس ليهلك .

ولكن عندما يستلم المؤمن الروح القدس بالإيمان وبالمعمودية وبعد ذلك *يرتد بكامل وعيه وبتصميم ومعرفة *لن تغفر خطيئته لانه يكون قد جنى على نفسه بنفسه.

أرجو أن أكون قد قدرت عل توصيل الفكرة. 

يا ريت تقرائي رد الغالي أيمن هذا #*4*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (9 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا على المعلومه يا امه.. ماىقصرين


----------



## أَمَة (9 سبتمبر 2013)

العفو يا حبيبتي
الرب يبارك حياتك.


----------



## cyrilamir (9 سبتمبر 2013)

الاب هو الابن هو الروح القدس , الثلاثة واحد اما بخصوص التجديف فالتجديف علي روح الله معناها عدم قبوله و عدم  الاعتراف به و عدم قبول عمله في الانسان و التوبه لا تتم الا بروح الله القدس فهو الذي يطهر من الذنوب و يرشدنا الي التوبة فرفض الروح معناه رفض التوبه


----------



## أَمَة (9 سبتمبر 2013)

cyrilamir قال:


> الاب والابن والروح القدس , الثلاثة واحد اما بخصوص التجديف فالتجديف علي روح الله معناها عدم قبوله و عدم  الاعتراف به و عدم قبول عمله في الانسان و التوبه لا تتم الا بروح الله القدس فهو الذي يطهر من الذنوب و يرشدنا الي التوبة فرفض الروح معناه رفض التوبه


 

السؤال في الموضوع ليس عن الآب والإبن والروح القدس أو عن وحدة الثالوث
ولا هو عن التجديف على روح الله ولا عن التوبة ورفضها
هو مجرد إستغراب من العضو صاحب السؤال، لماذا يغفر للذي يغلط على إبن الإنسان ولا يغفر للذي يغلط على الروح القدس، بما أن إبن الإنسان هو نفسه إبن الله، وقد شرحنا الفرق بين إبن الله الواحد مع الثالوث وإبن الإنسان / الله الظاهر بالجسد.

الرب يباركك على تعب محبتك.


----------



## ملك العين (9 سبتمبر 2013)

اختي السائله
اخوتي الاعضاء

الموضوع جدا سهل
نحن نؤمن جميعا بان المسيح قد ادي رسالته المجيده فقد صلب عنا ودفع اجره الخطيه وقام منتصرا ليقيمنا معه وبعد ان ادى مهمته التي تجسد من اجلها صعد الي السماء وبعد عشرة أيام أرسل لنا الروح القدس وهو الله العامل فينا
فعندما يجدف احد علي المسيح قد يتعامل معه الروح القدس ذات مره ويفتح قلبه ويري محبه الله له ويؤمن بالمسيح وياخذه النصيب الصالح وتغفر كل خطاياه ولكن من يجدف علي  الروح القدس هذا يرفض عمل الروح القدس في حياته وبذلك لن يتقابل ابدا مع المسيح لذا سيظل طيله حياته في الخطيه ولن تغفر له خطاياه
لذلك  نتيجه لهذا الرفض، لا يتوب الإنسان، فلا يغفر الله له.

لذلك
التجديف على الروح القدس، هو الرفض الكامل الدائم لكل عمل للروح القدس في القلب.. رفض يستمر مدى الحياة.

وَكُلُّ مَنْ قَالَ كَلِمَةً عَلَى ابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ يُغْفَرُ لَهُ، وَأَمَّا مَنْ جَدَّفَ عَلَى الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ فَلاَ يُغْفَرُ لَ (لو12--10)

شكرا لكم واتمني ان اكون قد اجبت علي سؤال الاخت الكريمه


----------



## ElectericCurrent (12 سبتمبر 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> طب ايه الفرق بين ابن الانسان وروح القدس عشان اللي غلط على الاول يتغفر له والثاني لا؟ كنت فاهمه انهم واحد



*الـــرد:*
ابن الانسان و الروح القدس  هو الاله الواحد الوحيد الذى لا إله غيره
إذن كيف  يغفر لمن أخطأ  فى الأول... ولا يغفر لمن أخطا فى حق الثانى؟؟؟
سؤآل وجيه لكنه ينم عن  عدم إحاطة كلية وتامة بمعنى كلام الكتاب المقدس شكلا وموضوعا.
فمفتاح الاجابة : يتلخص فى * ماهو التجديف على كلٍ  ...وماهية التجديف. ونية  القائل.*
مفتاح الاجابة  هو : سياق الكلام.

[1]      فالمقصود  بمن قال كلمة علي إبن البشر:  أى من* أخطأ عن جهل وعن سؤء تقدير فى وقتٍ ما من حياته* - فى تقدير  ماهية الرب يسوع المسيح والتعرف على هويته الحقيقية ....  مثال على ذلك عندما كان المخلص يعلم تلاميذه : قائلا من يقول الناس عن  إبن الانسان من هو؟؟ فقوم قالوا إيليا وقوم قالوا نبيا من القدماء قد قام.  أى سؤء تفسير  وسؤء إدراك مبنى على جهل... 

طيب
وهذا يقودنا الى التساؤل:
من المسئؤل عن  التعليم وإيضاح شخصية المسيح وهويتها وكهنها-----  انه  (الروح القدس)..
وهكذا  من يجدف  على الروح القدس..  يخسر مساندة وتعليم وتصليح واعلان هذا الروح القدس.
فيفقدإتصاله بالروح القدس ويفقد إتصاله المسيح والتعرف عليه وعلى هوية شخصيته واستحقاقات فدائه وذبيحته الكفارية.والانتفاع من تعليمه.
فبالتالى  يفقد  الاستفادة من خلاص المسيح الفادى الكفارى....ويظل هالكاً.

[2]-يعتبر التجديف على الروح القدس : هو الرفض  الدائم لعمل الروح الالهى والمعاندة التامة لعمله  الذى يفعله فى الانسان من إستنارة وتعليم ودفع الى التوبة وعمل الصلاح ..فهو عمل غالبا ينزع الى الديمومة وبالتالى يكون قاتلا مهلكاً.

[3]-قول كلمة على الروح القدس او التجديف على الروح القدس: يعنى :: الاساءة الى الوحى الالهى المعصوم فى الكتاب المقدس..وإساءة تفسيره وتأؤيله .. وهو الذى يعلن حقيقة المسيح الاله المـتجسد المتانس   الفادى الكفارى وعمله على الصليب وتطهيره ايانا بدمه  الذى بلاعيب - كل ذلك عبر الاف الاشارات والايحاءات والرموز والدلالات ..والنصوص الحرفية من النبؤءات التى تشير الى الرب يسوع المسيح ابن الله المتأنس الفادى....  فمن يتقول ويجدف على الروح القدس يحرم نفسه من رؤية كل هذه الحقائق وبالتالى ينحرم من فؤائدها المخلصة المحيية فيبق بلا مغفرة لا فى هذا الدهر ولا فى الاتى.

ه


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (14 سبتمبر 2013)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> *الـــرد:*
> ابن الانسان و الروح القدس  هو الاله الواحد الوحيد الذى لا إله غيره
> إذن كيف  يغفر لمن أخطأ  فى الأول... ولا يغفر لمن أخطا فى حق الثانى؟؟؟
> سؤآل وجيه لكنه ينم عن  عدم إحاطة كلية وتامة بمعنى كلام الكتاب المقدس شكلا وموضوعا.
> ...






كده فهمت ليش الغلط على روح القدس ما ينغفر
لكن ابن الانسان زي ما تقول هو الله 
ف ليش اللي يغلط عليه يغفر له؟


----------



## أَمَة (14 سبتمبر 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> لكن ابن الانسان زي ما تقول هو الله
> ف ليش اللي يغلط عليه يغفر له؟



 
عندما شكرتيني على ردي هذا #*12* ظننت انه كان مفهوما.
 
لا بأس، ساعطيك مثلا من أرض الواقع.

أنا متأكدة انك تكنين لوالدك كل إجلال واحترام ومحبة وتقدير... صح؟
وانك لا يمكن أن تغلطي بحقه وتقولين له أو عنه كلاما غير لائق... صح؟

تصوري أنك رأيت والدك في الشارع ولم تعرفيه لأنه،  _لسبب ما،_ شاء أن يظهر بمظهر آخر، واقترب منك في الشارع ونظر في عينيك نظرة ملؤها الحب وابتسم لك بدون تردد [طبعا هو والدك ويعرفك جيدا ويحبك ايضا] ووضع يده على كتفك وأنت دفعتيه عنك وصرخت في وجهه وربما قلتي كلاما لا يليق بإبنة ان تقوله في حق والدها. 
 
هل تظنين انه سيغضب عليك؟ *بالطبع لن يغضب،* لا بل سيكون فخورا بإبنته التي لم تسمح لرجل غريب أن يلمسها. 

ولكن الأمر سيختلف بعد أن تعرفي ان ذلك الرجل هو نفسه والدك، *وتصرين *على إهانته. بالطبع  والدك لن يكون راضيا عليك.



هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> بس مش في نهايه هم واحد؟ ولا في واحد درجة قدسيته اقل؟


 
في النهاية والدك والرجل الذي ظننتيه غريبا هما واحد.
ودرجة إكرامه كوالد [درجة قدسيته] ليس لها علاقة بالموضوع

    وكما يصح القول أن:
أن الرجل هو والدك المتخفي = والدك الذي شاء أن يظهر بلباس غريب من أجل أن يحمي إبنته في الشارع من الذئاب البشرية، 
يصح القول أن:
 إبن الإنسان هو الله المتجسد = الله  الذي شاء أن يظهر بالجسد من أجل أن يخلصنا من الموت.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 سبتمبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]مضطر أتدخل لتقريب السؤال على هيفاء ( بُناءاً على طلبها ) 
*​​*[FONT=&quot]ومن خلال ثقافتها الأسلامية وقرآنها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نقرب لها المسافة [/FONT]*​


ElectericCurrent قال:


> [1]      فالمقصود  بمن قال كلمة علي إبن البشر:  أى من* أخطأ عن جهل وعن سؤء تقدير فى وقتٍ ما من حياته* -


*[FONT=&quot]لاَّ يُؤَاخِذُكُمُ ٱللَّهُ بِٱلَّلغْوِ فِيۤ أَيْمَانِكُمْ وَلَـٰكِن يُؤَاخِذُكُم بِمَا كَسَبَتْ قُلُوبُكُمْ وَٱللَّهُ غَفُورٌ حَلِيمٌ[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​


> وهكذا  من يجدف  على الروح القدس..  يخسر مساندة وتعليم وتصليح واعلان هذا الروح القدس..




*[FONT=&quot](( [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لاَ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] يَغْفِرُ أَن [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يُشْرَكَ بِهِ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وَيَغْفِرُ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] مَا دُونَ ذَلِكَ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ))[/FONT]*​ 


> هو الرفض  الدائم لعمل الروح الالهى  والمعاندة التامة لعمله  الذى يفعله فى الانسان من إستنارة وتعليم ودفع الى  التوبة وعمل الصلاح ..فهو عمل غالبا ينزع الى الديمومة وبالتالى يكون  قاتلا مهلكاً.


 
*[FONT=&quot]قُلْ إِن كُنتُمْ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]تُحِبُّونَ ٱللَّهَ فَٱتَّبِعُونِي[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يُحْبِبْكُمُ ٱللَّهُ وَيَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ ذُنُوبَكُمْ وَٱللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى الروح القُدُس التى تعمل فى الإنسان ( تؤدى إلى ) الإيمان بالله [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot][/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ورفض الإيمان بالله = التجديف = الكُفر 
[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]ياترى المسافة كدة قربت ووضحت ؟؟
[/FONT]*​ [/FONT]


----------



## نور المهدى (14 سبتمبر 2013)

الله يعطيكم العافية يسلموووووووووووو


----------



## Maran+atha (9 مايو 2015)

علينا أن نفهم أن أي خطية يقدم عنها توبة يغفرها الله، وهذا وعده (1يو 7:1-9) لاحظ قوله يطهرنا من *كل *خطية ولكن المقصود بالتجديف على الروح القدس هو الإصرار على مقاومة صوت الروح القدس الذي يبكت على الخطية داعيًا للتوبة، أي أن يصر الإنسان على عدم التوبة حتى آخر نسمة من نسمات حياته. *من قال كلمة على ابن الإنسان يُغفر له= *فالإنسان غير المؤمن قد يتعثر في المسيح إذ يراه إنسانًا عاديًا فيتكلم عليه كلامًا غير لائق، لكنه حين يؤمن ويعترف بهذه الخطية تغفر لهُ.
*أما من قال على الروح القدس فلن يغفر لهُ= *السيد يقول هذا للفريسيين الذين قالوا أنه يخرج الشيطان بواسطة بعلزبول، فهم بهذا يقولون عن الروح القدس الذي به يخرج السيد الشياطين أنه بعلزبول، وهذا فيه تجديف على الروح القدس. وحتى من هؤلاء من سيقدم توبة بعد إيمانه ستغفر لهُ، أما لو استمر مقاومًا للحق فلن تغفر خطيته. ولنلاحظ أن الروح القدس هو الذي يبكت على الخطايا (يو8:16 ). ولكن أمام إصرار الإنسان على المقاومة لصوت الروح القدس ينطفئ صوته. لذلك يحذر الرسول بولس "لا تطفئوا الروح" و"لا تحزنوا الروح" وإذا انطفأ الروح داخل إنسان لعناده (مثل هؤلاء الفريسيين) سيصبح غير قادرًا على التوبة (لأنه لا يسمع صوت الروح القدس) وإذ لا يقدم توبة لا تغفر خطيته، وهذا هو التجديف على الروح الذي لا يُغفر. ولكن لا يُفهم الكلام حرفيًا فغير المؤمنين طالما جدفوا على الروح القدس فهل حينما يؤمنون لن يغفر لهم ما قالوه؟!! ويفهم التجديف على الروح القدس لإنسان مسيحي تذوق الموهبة السمائية واختار طريق التجديف (عب4:6-6).


----------



## حبيب يسوع (10 مايو 2015)

شكرا للسائل وشكرا لكل من اجاب


----------



## ElectericCurrent (13 مايو 2015)

*


هيفاء الهاشمي قال:





 بس مش في نهايه هم واحد؟ ولا في واحد درجة قدسيته اقل؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

ليس   معنى   انه   لايغفر   للمجدف  على الروح القدس ...  ويغفر لمن قال  كلمة  على  إبن الانسان 
أن  إبن الانسان  أقل  فى القيمة  أو أن الروح القدس اعظم فى القدر .
 النص   لا يحتوى لاعلى مبنى ولا على معنى  يفيد   بهـذه  الاستنتاجات ..
.

لكن 
مفتاح الموضوع   يتلخص  فى 
1-  كيفية ارتكاب الخطية    لا   تفاوت مقادير الاقانيم .
إذن الكيفية هامة..من حيث الدرجة .

2- نوعية الخطية.
3- هوية الخاطئ والخطية  .

1- كيفية :  فالتجديف على الروح القدس   هو سلوك وعقيدة وفعل 
اما من قال كلمة على ابن الانسان  -  فتختص بالمتكلمين على المسيح يسوع الاله المتأنس بينهم من  غير المؤمنين من يرونه انسانا  مجردا يجهلون  هويته الالهية...  وهى محددة بكونها مجرد كلمة قيلت فى جهل ورعونة  ونزق.. وتغفر بالتوبة.
أما التجديف على الروح القدس فهو الانحراف العقائدى والفكرى والمذهبي.. ورفض (التوبة والاعتراف )  والجحود وقساوة القلب والانفصال عن الله... فهو فعل  وسلوك واتجاه عقائدى .
كما يتسع ليشمل الثبات فى النجاسة والخطيئة والذنوب  بغير تنقية وعدول و توبة .

2-نوعية الخطية :  فالكلمة ربما قيلت فى لحظة جهل او انفعال او جفاف روحى او فتور
ربما قيلت فى ضعف.
تغفر بمجرد الرجوع الى الاله الحقيقي - الذى هو الروح القدس  والاعتراف  والندم  والاستغفار وكلها من  اعمال الروح القدس متضافرا مع الارادة البشرية والفكر البشري 
ففي التجديف على الروح القدس كيف تكون المغفرة والحال هكذا اذ التصادم قائم مع الطبيب الحقيقي فكيف البرء ؟

3- هوية الخاطئ والخطية :
الخاطئ  قلنا الجهل والضعف على ان يكون عابرا مؤقتا تليه التوبة والعدول .فى (من قال كلمة )
استتعملت فى المفرد والتنكير - للتقليل والتصغير للافادة بشأن كونها  غير متكررة وكون الخاطئ غير ثابت فيها.
اما التجديف على الروح القدس فلا يكون الا بثبات العاصي فى عصيانه وتمرده وعدوانه  و  ((كمال وقت امتحانه الارضي ))  وهو  رافضٌ  منصرفٌ  عن الكتاب المقدس ـ  والايمان المستقيم و  الانضواء الكنسي المستقيم ...
فالخاطئ هنا مريد كمال الارادة  مصمم تمام التصميم وبالتالى فهو مسئؤل عز المسئؤلية .
​*


----------

